# Deer/Game Feeders



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was sittinghere looking @ some new feeders on the market. Check out these by American Hunter. American Hunter Feeder Max Feeders

I have/used to have 5 different kind of feeders, but man I'd never thought of a feeder costing $1k!!!!!!! Some people must have more $ than they know what to do with!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I am quite surprised that there is still deer in your woods...After all your presence has a way of doing strange things to the fish and game population


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well since you said that......... The truth is that all year I hunted the deer in my avitar. It's a mature deer, that has already started rack deteration. But I didnt see the darn thing a single time!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is why I this year ('05) I switched to all metal timmers on my favorite feeder.

Seems that this doe is gettign much smarter! Why wait for the feed, when she can move the spinner w/ her tounge!











The MAIN reason I went to metal spinners! Man these ***** can destroy a feeder & spinner. I know of a couple ***** that worked a wing nut off a feeder this year! They also ended up breaking the wres by grapping the spinner & lifitng theirselves into the unit!


----------

